# dentists and high blood pressure



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

We recently moved to a new town.Took my wife to the local dentist for a broken tooth,had to fill out 3 forms since she is a new patient,the next thing the doctor did was to take my wife's blood pressure which was higher than normal(150/90)l ,then the dentist tells her she could not do anything for her that day or even later for two reasons:

1)there is an infection that had to be dealt with with antibiotics.
2) even after a few days when the infection is all gone ,if the blood pressure is still not at acceptable level the dentist will not do any type of surgery/ pull the remainder of the tooth! period.

I had never heard that before,of course,I would understand if the dentist would highly recommend her to get her high blood pressure under control but to blatantly refuse to treat a patient and not do a routine dental surgery just because her blood pressure is above normal?

I guess the dentist has had a bad experience in the past with a similar situation or got sued but I thought the he/she would find a way around it to treat patients in agony rather than trying to save their own butt.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

That's a new one on me, Ken. I'm guessing your assessment that the dentist had a previous bad experience is probably accurate.


----------



## dpwalker (Aug 25, 2010)

I suffer from high blood pressure myself. I was informed recently that certain anesthesia cannot be used if BP is high or not under control. I don't know if that was his reasoning but it does sound legit.


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

You know Charlie,I've never liked these new dental offices with 5 or 6 dentist in one complex with the state of the art equipments(,and fancy decorations) treating the least problematic patients and charging them an arm and a leg to pay for their expensive yet attractive set ups.


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

dp,they are well within their rights if they believe they might put the patient at an unacceptable risk but there was no mention of anesthesia to be used,just a routine pulling a molar.
It just seemed to me that they were more worried about themselves than the patient.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

I think that almost every person's blood pressure goes up just walking into a dentist's office.

When I went in to have a tooth extracted, they took my pressure right before the procedure began. It was certainly higher than normal. But, the nurse said,"Well, that's not too bad considering where you are."


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

Next they will ask about your mental state and if they foresee a potential for you to go off the deep end,... deny you as well…....... LOL


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

I reported them to Practice Advisory Service here.
I then found another dentist who was more than happy to take us in as new patients,I made sure to ask if they would deny a routine surgery on a patient and their reply was : under extreme situations they might postpone it if the patient has a condition and makes the dentist aware of it or (like dpwalker mentioned above) has a reaction to a certain drug/ anesthetic.
Higher than normal BP is not an extreme condition or unusual ,specially in a dentist's office,you are righ Chuckv


----------



## mma007 (Feb 3, 2013)

The size of top portion of the clip is 1.25″X1.75″. The jaws are strong enough to hold the heavy load of rugs. The top portion actually locks the jaw. It can be screwed in the ceiling or can be attached over a rectangular steel rod of 1'X1″. Hanging part has a hole to screw it to the underlying rod or any other surface. http://wiselinkers.com/product/rug-clip-for-thick-and-heavy-rugs/


----------



## richardchaos (May 12, 2017)

distrbd! Dentists today are nothing but USED CAR SALESMEN any more, out for a quick buck like every other american professional.

ALSO with this INSANE war the people and the government is waging on every medical professional in this country germane to OPIATE pain killers and even NON NARCOTIC prescription pain killers its a wonder we even still have doctors and Dentists

a year ago I shot myself in the knee with a 2 inch roofing staple. Had to go to the ER as I could not pull it out.

The first doctor pulled and yanked and tugged for and hour but it would not come out. This entire time they refused to give me and pain killers.

Later they got another BEEFER doctor to give it a try. He couldn't but ran off saying he would be right back. He came back with what looked like a Auto Dent Puller with a pair of vise grips attached to the end.

One huge tug and it finally came out.

The rotors refuse to give me anything for the pain while there or when left.

Later a nurse I knew there told me that the hospital has a new policy that they do NOT (EVER) give ANY opiate or other pain killers to anyone. PERIOD! They would only give intervenes morphine while admitted to the hospital and for very serious injuries but WILL NEVER AGAIN ISSUE walk out prescription for any sort of pain killers to anon for anything!

Hell of a country we have now!


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

my wife just had a tooth pulled and had to get a medical release form signed by our family doctor before they would pull it might be something new so they cant get sued :<))


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

My blood pressure usually goes up AFTER I see the bill from the Dentist.

LOL


----------



## pontic (Sep 25, 2016)

Being a Dentist for 32 yrs. I resemble that remark. I am retired now thank you verymuch.
At any rate she did know her limits and did not attempt to work on her, at that time.
For all the grief insult and heartache I went thru in my 33yrs trying my best to help people I was not paid nearly enough. To say that all Dentist just want your money is one of the largest insults you can pay me.

Hypertension and oral surgery don't mix. That being said It does not mean you can't perform oral surgery on someone who's bp is 150/90. The immediate risk of tachycardia secondary to local anesthetic delivery is higher than normal. Certain special Local anesthetics must be used in these cases. There was many a Hi BP individual that had a few teeth extracted by me. Only two had any untoward reactions and they were handled quickly and with out complications. The first Dentist you went to probably did not have the anesthetic available to use on your wife, or possibly the skill yo get her numb with less. Maybe her exadontia skills were not up to the task of taking out her tooth.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

Don't take seeing the bill the wrong way. The price is well worth it, but really does anyone enjoy getting a bill for $3000? Like ever?

LOL


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Neither here nor there but the dentist I have now is awesome. He doesn't do work that isn't needed (hasn't ever done any) and they are very thorough with cleaning. The dentist I had as a kid, Dr. Benson, was a sadist that didn't believe in anesthetic. I was in my mid-teens before learning that people usually get numbed before a filling. I also had a Korean female dentist that was a sadist. She was cute, but after 2 appointments I never went back.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

My current dentist is one of the best I have had during my 70+ years of dental visits. 
Not cheap but very thorough!


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Get a second opinion!
Cheers, Jim


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

Or a 2nd Job?? LOL


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Speaking of dentists. I have a farmer friend from Iowa that went to a dentist that was 90 yrs old. He said that one time the dentist was working in his mouth and he fell asleep. My friend had to bite him to wake him up!!!!

Cheers, Jim


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

A dentist should not be expected to treat high blood pressure; he doesn't have the training to do so. You need to go to a MD who treats hypertension. Would you go to a MD to have a tooth pulled? Liability is definitely a concern for the dentist.


----------

